

Swiss German is not context-free (unlike virtually all other languages) - Tomte
http://www.eecs.harvard.edu/~shieber/Biblio/Papers/shieber85.pdf

======
jejones3141
I'm no linguist, but I think they effectively used the pumping lemma, just
like the canonical "there's no finite bound on the distance between
declaration and use of a variable" proof for Algol-flavored programming
languages. Either confirmation or pointing out my mistake would be greatly
appreciated.

~~~
Tomte
Yes, I think so.

I find that fascinating, because people usually assume that (a) natural
language must be context-sensitive, because of ambiguities and all those
misunderstandings in real world, where they forget that those aren't
syntactic, but semantic or pragmatic issues, and (b) natural language must be
_at least_ context-sensitive, probably more, because look at how restricting
context-freeness is (e.g. when it comes to programming languages).

